
FCC gives ISPs another $563M to build rural-broadband networks - Errorcod3
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/07/fcc-gives-isps-another-563-million-to-build-rural-broadband-networks/
======
whenchamenia
Good luck. I would be happy with even two nines of reliability and 5mb down
and 1.5 up. But here I am, a whole hour outside a top 30 metro area, with only
one internet option that isn't broadband or hughesnet. Rural people are the
forgoten population in the tech progress.

------
Accujack
Again?

They did this regularly with the telecoms, too.

At this point it's just a gift to the corporations, no one anywhere believes
they'll actually build rural broadband with it.

~~~
Fjolsvith
In northwestern Kansas, we got gigabit fiber laid everywhere, thanks to a
rider to the hurricane Katrina relief bill.

~~~
Accujack
So you're saying the solution to this problem is political pork?

~~~
Fjolsvith
The rider was available for any telecommunications company in the US to apply
for grants. Our local one did a bunch of homework and got several hundred
million on their grant. Of course, they also used the money to lay the fiber,
instead of paying CEO bonuses or shareholder dividends.

